# France 24 pb lecture vidéos



## AlexZen (4 Juin 2010)

Bonjour a tous,

Juste pour savoir si vous avez le même problème que moi. Je n'arrive pas a lire des vidéos. 

Merci.


----------



## optimum (7 Juin 2010)

salut,

malheureusement oui.. ca rame !

pareil pour l'appli BFM qui est bien mieux d'ailleurs.. surement des surcharges de leurs serveurs !


----------

